# Signature Acoustics C-12 Wooden IEM Review



## Faun (Jun 26, 2013)

-In Progress-

So far, these are my observations as per my personal preference. Will be updating the post with other details throughout this week with C-12.

Initial impressions:
Reverberation due to wooden enclosure is always a plus point for me.
Bass punch is good and stands out in tracks. It's slightly on boomy side.
Airy sound. Soundstage feels bigger due to that but the depth is not as deep as width perception. Good height perception though.
Imaging is pretty good and good instrument separation, see point mentioned later.

Upper midrange lacks energy. Makes up for a fatigue free listening for hours. Though I'd like that extra energy.
Could be a little brighter sounding but that's my personal preference. 
Complex tracks may test the IEM's ability to resolve but that's because I am comparing it RE272 which is on neutral side.


----------

